# Weed/berry ID.



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2017)

Wash bushhogging the food plot behind the house and noticed tons of these around it. Not sure what they are?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2017)

Staghorn sumac, looks like.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Staghorn sumac, looks like.



Any uses for it.... Tea for my mil?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Any uses for it.... Tea for my mil?





I`m not sure, BOG. I see it from time to time, but I`m not really familiar with it.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 19, 2017)

Think Nic nailed it. We have some on our place but not sure if the deer eat it. Here's a short vid on it and how to make a tea from the berries.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 19, 2017)

Rather than staghorn sumac, this looks like winged sumac (because of the teeny leaflets along the rachis between the larger leaflets).

The berries are used by a lot of birds in the fall/winter.  They've also been used to make a reddish dye.  They have also been used to make a lemonade type drink (more like lemonade than tea because the fruit is acerbic).  I've made it a couple of times, and haven't found it worth continuing to do...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 19, 2017)

I also have to say it is possibly Winged Sumac. The berries can be dried and ground for a spice. Used on fish and fowl, it gives a slightly lemony taste. The Indians also used to make a lemon ade out of it.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 19, 2017)

Mountain folks call it red sumac.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. I did a quick search of each name you guys used and almost all come back with a lemon like description and a short list of its uses.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 19, 2017)

I like it on chicken and fish, but pork works really well too. I'm waiting on a bumper crop of the berries (Known as Drus), and make some wine. The bark is also good for tanning hides... I think. That is a little out of my skill set.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> I like it on chicken and fish, but pork works really well too. I'm waiting on a bumper crop of the berries (Known as Drus), and make some wine. The bark is also good for tanning hides... I think. That is a little out of my skill set.



Do you have a picture of the Drus berry


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2017)

That is winged sumac. Sumac has many medicinal uses, you can make "lemonade" from the fresh berries, the leaves can be used for tanning and smoking mixtures, and the berries are also commonly used as a spice in Middle Eastern cooking. It is the dominant seasoning in Za'atar.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 19, 2017)

All those little red  things, is what I'm referring to. They are actually a seed. Birds eat them throughout the Winter.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 28, 2017)

Indeed winged sumac! It has incredible wildlife value. Songbirds love the berries, and the berries on smooth sumac also. Anacardiaceae Rhus Coppolina and rhus glabra I believe are the names!


----------

